# Hey!Do any of you guys



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Go for them early season Stripers that come up the Delaware Bay/River say near Port Penn?


----------



## brobert (Oct 18, 2005)

I go for anything in the delaware..


From whales to 10 foot long stergies hit by boats to seals you never know what the hell is at the end of the line. 


Go to brinkmans and take a long look at the pics on the wall.


----------

